# Cluster flies got the better of me



## offGridNorthern (Jan 1, 2006)

I am confessing. I have resorted to chemicals. we have these stupid cluster flies coming in the house. Actually, it's more of an invasion.  And I have 'red neck party streamers" (those sticky fly catcher things that hang down and the flies get stuck to them --- so does your hair if you get too close!) and the blasted flies are bypassing it.

This afternoon, taking a break from cleaning the garden, I was sitting here listening to these hundreds (and I mean many hundreds) of flies all over the windows on the south side.

Then I went into the bathroom, also on the south side, and good grief, the walls were moving there were so many flies. All were ignoring the fly catcher.

And so .... yes, I will admit it ... I resorted to some spray that I had in the far reaches of a cupboard. I don't even know where it came from or why we had it. But I USED IT. :hobbyhors I've made the bathroom into a gas chamber. And I've taken the laptop outside while the spray does its thing on the ones in the living room.

Me, the old hippy who is off-the-electrical grid .... doesn't use chemicals in the garden... uses old remedies for cleaning ..... I used some spray in my house with chemicals in it that I can't even pronounce.

BUT: there is no more buzzing and I'll quickly vaccuum up the evidence and this posting will be the only proof of my transgression


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

We won't tell about your "secret sin"..it is safe with us. But truly understand your fly invasion. We do have these flies also..but doesn't seem as bad as you have. I did purchase at our local Agway a product called Golden Malrin..a blue sprinkle type of thing..that I put into disposable coffee filters around the window sills. If you have children I don't know if I would use it within their reach and animals near it too. You leave it out and the little invaders eat and die !!! Good Luck...


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Sometimes you just have to do it!!


----------

